# Brake Callipers



## saabman (Nov 5, 2007)

When you have the alloys detailed, the tyres dressed and the arches cleaned does the look get let down by manky looking brake callipers that can be seen through the wheels. 
I ask because my alloys are like new, not kerbed and very clean(maybe not DW standered yet ) but the callipers are a silvery grey colour but are manky looking, so i was thinking of painting them, not in a bright colour to make them look racey, just either silver or black, what do you guys think and would you use say Hamerite or do you know of a special paint. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hammerite Smooth is what i used and is brilliant, 2-3 coats of that and job's done. :thumb:

I did mine Silver first, then Gold as it went well with the Imperial Blue paintwork.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

You can buy dedicated paint - but hammerite is just as good - give it a couple of coats!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've used Hammerite, but planning a brake upgrade and intending on using an epoxy paint next time.

Hammerite will last longer than a year, but start to go duller after about 12 months in my experience. Very good stuff for the money.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Callipers:*
A way to spice up the look and at the same time protects the callipers from corrosion. 
The Calliper Paint System (G2- Manufacturing, Inc. Colorado Springs) features aircraft quality paint, available in six different high gloss colours, Red, Yellow, Blue, Silver, Black, & Purple. The paint is heat resistant up to 932 degrees; this paint won't start running into your brake pads, it also seals and protects against corrosion.Hupcaps.com-_http://www.wheelskin.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=BRAKE+CALIPER+PAINT_

Brake dust and dirt will not adhere to the calliper surface since adding the paint. The kit includes everything you'll need to get the job done, besides paint you'll also get reactor (special bonding agent), high tech calliper cleaner, mixing sticks, and a brush. Do not attempt to paint the rotor contact surface

*Tip-* _cover any lettering that you don't want painted with a thin coat of Vaseline_


----------



## K-Lex (Nov 5, 2007)

Hammerite is great to use. Just wipe them with white spirit first to remove all the gunk, then roughly sand the calipers and put a coat of paint on (Hammerite Smooth). Leave a few hours (depending on weather and ambient temperature) then put another coat on. Leave for 24 hours and then voila! A nice addition is to add some caliper stickers - there's plenty on fleabay. Don't bother about laquer or anything like that - there's no need even with stickers.
A cheap, easy and very effective improvement to your car


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

halfrauds sell a caliper kit. mine are yellow and look the same when done them a couple of years ago


----------



## K-Lex (Nov 5, 2007)

bullit said:


> halfrauds sell a caliper kit. mine are yellow and look the same when done them a couple of years ago


Don't they cost about £25 though? There's no need to buy all the stuff in there, just paint, sandpaper, white spirit and a brush. The lot should cost less than a tenner bough seperately.


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

might have been 20 at the time but comes in a lovely box 

theres quite a few on ebay


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I did my calipers in the summer and what an improvement it made to the car.

I used Hammerite Smooth an it works really well. As said before just remove all dirt and give them a brush down with a wire brush and your ready to paint.

Heres what my calipers looked like after 3 coats of Red Hammerite Smooth


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

nice caliper and pads but the disc.......... can you not paint the hubs ??? just wondering


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

You are able to paint the hub to but i would recommend only painting the outer rim of the hub as this is the only bit visable when the wheel is on.


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

yep that the area is thought you can do, would u use hammerite for this ?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Excercise a little caution with the prep work and make sure all rubber gaskets and seals are protected or masked off. 

Some paints can be highly corrosive to rubber and thats the last thing you need where brakes are concerned.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I did my calipers in the summer and what an improvement it made to the car.
> 
> I used Hammerite Smooth an it works really well. As said before just remove all dirt and give them a brush down with a wire brush and your ready to paint.
> 
> Heres what my calipers looked like after 3 coats of Red Hammerite Smooth


Bloomin eck, SOLID disks? :doublesho


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Bloomin eck, SOLID disks? :doublesho


It's a corsa...


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Even my old 1.4 1993 Corsa had vented disks. I thought theyd stopped doing them. Anyone know whether enamel paint would be a good idea for calipers?


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres what i use the spray tin is for the hubs and the other by brush for the calipers.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Bloomin eck, SOLID disks? :doublesho


Its a bog standard 1.2 so not that much stopping power required.

Its still got drums on the back which a painted black.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

How did that combo last? My calipers are green as standard and Im finding they haze over slightly when washed.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> How did that combo last? My calipers are green as standard and Im finding they haze over slightly when washed.


 Was you refering to the paints i used if so they last ages and never bubble from the heat just wash with normall shampoo and look as good as new the only reason i used to paint them regularly was for shows but you can leave a year no probs.


----------



## saabman (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for all your replies, Gaza62 that is just what i want mine to look like.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

saabman said:


> thanks for all your replies, Gaza62 that is just what i want mine to look like.


 Go for it :thumb: can be a bit of a pain all the masking off as when you do the disc centres you have to mask it all off spray remove masking turn disc remask and spray again plus a killer on your knees but results are worth it.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

GAZA62 said:


> Go for it :thumb: can be a bit of a pain all the masking off as when you do the disc centres you have to mask it all off spray remove masking turn disc remask and spray again plus a killer on your knees but results are worth it.


Why didn't you just take the disks out to do them?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Rotors:*
Zinc Aero Rotors are available either drilled or slotted, an optional anti-corrosion gold zinc coating benefits customers who live in cold climates, where snow and road salt are commonly encountered. Zinc coating also benefits customers who prefer no visible surface rust on the vanes and outer circumference of rotors - 
Stop Tech - http://www.stoptech.com/products/rotors.shtml


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Why didn't you just take the disks out to do them?


 Not something i have ever done before may get shown how in the future but do not want to be trying anything to do with the brakes if i am not 100% sure of what i am doing.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Normally just a couple of bolts holding the caliper on, whip it out of the way and take the disk out.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheers when i get my new car will give it a try as would be a lot easier is it really that simple?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Gold


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been considering doing mine for yonks, but still can't decide on a colour! Inconspicuous black, silver to match the wheels, green to match the car (although calliper paint is a light green) or red (which maybe a bit chavvy). I reckon it will make a good visual difference if i ever make my mind up.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I've been considering doing mine for yonks, but still can't decide on a colour! Inconspicuous black, silver to match the wheels, green to match the car (although calliper paint is a light green) or red (which maybe a bit chavvy). I reckon it will make a good visual difference if i ever make my mind up.


You could always get them polished


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Very very nice, but sadly overkill. lol!


----------



## saabman (Nov 5, 2007)

Breezy said:


> Gold


mmmmmmm like the Gold, and it doesn't look too flash, sooooooo many colours to choose from


----------

